# Look what I got today!!



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

The V maduro is out there brothers and sisters ... Get your hands on at least one. :biggrin:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh man those look tasty


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble: Got to find those hope they are out here on the west coast....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I gots me a box coming next week :-D


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

awesome


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm working on it. No one has them here yet.


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

They have been shipped to the east coast thus far. The rest of the countries shipment will go out next week.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks Ian will keep a eye out for them


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

love the regular v's, just ordered some lanceros from cigar.com


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

deuce said:


> I gots me a box coming next week :-D


That's the spirit!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> They have been shipped to the east coast thus far. The rest of the countries shipment will go out next week.


Thanks Ian. I've been chasing this off and on all day as I don't want to miss getting a box. I love the regular V torpedo and am looking forward for this one to be over the top!!!!!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> They have been shipped to the east coast thus far. The rest of the countries shipment will go out next week.


That's good info ... My question is can I expect for my B&M to get a second shipment?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

enjoy!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh My, Oh My, Oh My!!!

I will have to call Corona or check the web... any sites have 'em up?


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

visit the blog \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

mikejh said:


> seriouscigars has all sizes last time i checked


Of the V Maduro?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

They look great ~enjoy~


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

zion698 said:


> Of the V Maduro?


oh crap, sorry, nevermind


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Well fire one up and give us a review!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy Smokes

I think I know where a box may be


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I do hope they make it out here to the desert!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

They do look mighty tasty!


----------



## roughrider-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

They look great. Enjoy.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dam those look good!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I hoping to go to my local B&M next week and find some of these in stock. [crossing fingers]


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Those look awesome.


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

I can't wait to get my hands on a few.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Can't wait!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

3 hours until lunchtime.
3 hours before I have my V Maduros!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

DOZER said:


> :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


^^^^^

What he is doing!! :biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Love me some V's cannot wait to get some" VIVA maduro"...


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Well fire one up and give us a review!!!


Waiting for the opportunity to have a big meal, before I light one it up.:redface:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice, they look great!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great smokes


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm still pissed as hell this is a one time release... this crap is getting old!!!


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

Got a call from by buddy who owns a B&M on the east coast. Looking forward to the 2 boxes when they arrive Wednesday. Wish I could have them for the Cigar Cigar Texas Fest Saturday but oh well.


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I'm still pissed as hell this is a *one time* release... this crap is getting old!!!


Technically this is a *two time* release as another shipment is expected around the first of the year. :teacher: (...but you didn't hear it from me)


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice smokes


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll be on the hunt for them in my travels:dribble:



DOZER said:


> :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

tekhnu said:


> Technically this is a *two time* release as another shipment is expected around the first of the year. :teacher: (...but you didn't hear it from me)


It's still getting old...


----------

